# LTC White's Graduation Speach



## tmroun01 (Mar 27, 2011)

Edit mods can you change the title to speech instead of speach...


----------



## Scotth (Mar 27, 2011)

Helluva speech!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 27, 2011)

I love this speech, I have watched it several times and every time I tend to get choked up.


----------



## tmroun01 (Mar 27, 2011)

It makes me wish I had went 11b.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 27, 2011)

He was my BC during basic and AIT, that was the same time I went through, must have been early 06.


----------

